# South Bend 9A feed not working right- Help!



## Buickgsman (Feb 14, 2013)

I picked up a SB 9" model A.  The actual model # is 8344ZN.  When I engage the feed clutch, the carriage or crossfeed begins to move and may need some help, but then after traveling a little bit it disengages(stops moving).  When I loosen the clutch and retighten it moves again and then stops.  ANy ideas on what could be going on?  The gears in the QCGB are pretty gunky... is it possible I need to degunk the back of the apron?  Hopefully :thinking:.  Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## pjf134 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bob,
 It could need a cleaning and should be done on any used machine that one buys because a lot of people just do not do this at all and leave them sit for a long time too before selling. If the lead screw stops when the feed stops its most likely in gear box or gear mesh behind the headstock that make the gear box go. If the lead screw keeps on going when feed stops then something in the apron is at fault. My advice is to do a tear down and cleaning and check the felts and wicks to see if they are in good shape because they get dried up from sitting or being old which would keep parts from getting oil and this would insure it will last you a long time. It is not hard to do and does not cost that much for piece of mind. The hardest part to teardown is the gear box and advise against it if not needed and not that good with that kind of stuff. The felts, wicks and book can be had on e-bay along with anything else you might come across. I hope this helps and I do have pics of my tear down if you like to take a look, just let me know.
Paul


----------



## Splat (Feb 15, 2013)

Agree with Paul. Rebuild it and you'll have peace of mind knowing, at the least, what condition everything is in. I never tore down a big piece of machinery like my Heavy 10 before. Yes, I did feel intimidated but I got the rebuild manual and parts kit off Ebay, I'm taking my time, and I feel like it'll all be worth it in the end. The quick change box was a PITA, yep, but I strung a wire thru the gears keeping them inline how they needed to go and that helped immensely upon reinsertion after cleaning. You can do it and you've got folks here that don't mind giving help when needed. I've said it before...this is the best machinery/machinists' forum I've been on and the only one I will post in.


----------



## pjf134 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bob,
 My lathe when I got it nothing worked because it sat for a log time and oil dried up and that made it tough to work on, but the gears were like new and it looked like the lathe was hardly used so that is why I got it. My gear box was stuck shut and the taper pins that hold the gears to the shaft were facing the wrong why which made it hard to take it apart, but did it once I got the shaft to turn so I could get to the taper pins. That gear box was the hard part and everything else seemed easy after that. People say the book was good and very useful to have, but when I did my lathe I did not know about it. After I cleaned and painted everything up things started working again the way it should. I only worked on one item at a time and worked out good with no extra parts. Included are some pics of my gear box before and after.
Paul


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 15, 2013)

Buickgsman said:


> I picked up a SB 9" model A.  The actual model # is 8344ZN.  When I engage the feed clutch, the carriage or crossfeed begins to move and may need some help, but then after traveling a little bit it disengages(stops moving).  When I loosen the clutch and retighten it moves again and then stops.  ANy ideas on what could be going on?  The gears in the QCGB are pretty gunky... is it possible I need to degunk the back of the apron?  Hopefully :thinking:.  Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob




I agree with everyone else get the book and kit from ebay and go after it.
You can easily pull the apron off the right side...just undo the feed screw bushing off the right end (support your lead screw) and unbolt your apron and it will slide right off.


----------

